# Fluval 305 Modifications--Changing ribbed hosing to vinyl hose



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

I had mine like this for awhile as well. Just make sure the clamps are tight, mine would leak a little if I bumped it and I got paranoid and switched back. Hope yours works out better


----------



## Nbot (Apr 15, 2007)

thx, been like this for 4-5 weeks and no leaks... just had been mentioning to post it for a while since when I wanted to do it there was any direct directions, however Epicfish had done it so I knew it was possible just had to get the right size...


----------



## Blackthumbwoes (Feb 27, 2007)

i have that on my 204 right now. A bit of leaking at times but nothing evaporation wont take care of. I did it on my 404 for an inline heater and had the hose pop off the filter and dump 60 gallons of water on my fish room floor. i wasnt best pleased with that and re ran the heater using a power head to circulate the water.

Looking back i should have used black hose on the 204 as its for my planted tank and right in front of the window so now the hoses look like absolute crap (i'm not that fussy myself but i like things too look good for company). I might run a brush through them soon...but hell if it aint broke dont fix it.

Jason


----------



## Nbot (Apr 15, 2007)

yah you should see the black vinyl hose at home depot, its glossy black, would look nice I think (I have a black back-ground so would match) and wouldn't show the gunk


----------



## Nbot (Apr 15, 2007)

First, I already have the Turbo Twist 3X UV on here, and added the Mazzei Venturi which you can read about here...flow is a little slower but not too bad.

I did this modification..b/c I kept having a problem where the vinyl hose would "CRIMP" as it went over the edge into the tank causing too much reduced flow. Plus, I couldn't find the black shiny hose to use the ID 5/8", and the clear stuff started looking really crummy. I wanted to go back to the original ribbed hose just to get over the edge into the tank.

I used the "bottom" of the original hose, the grey rubber part, and stuck the ID 5/8" hose just into it, somewhat of a snug fit. I then used GEL SUPER GLUE (its safe when cured search around if you don't believe me) to bond the outside of the vinyl hose to the grey adaptor (and I first used my dremel and a sanding bit to "rough up" the vinyl hose to give the glue a surface to better bond to). An interesting thing happended, the grey rubber and the vinyl hose has some sort of reaction w/ the super glue, and melted together, creating an awesome bond. I rinsed it in water for a LOOONG time to be safe, and since the water doesn't flow thru this surface, think it is safe. Put on a hose clamp for good measure.

This way, you have the nice hose look, and the function of the ribbed hose w/ the fluval brackets, but then on the back side goes into the vinyl so you can do as you wish. I made this modification on the "return" side, where I have the UV and the venturi. I think I'm going to put a Hydor heater on the "inlet (into the cannister)" side some day....


----------

